# Stainless Steel Exhaust Systems



## cdgibson (May 2, 2014)

After getting nothing but negative replies about exhaust systems.
GOOD NEWS.
Tony Banks in Leeds. tonybanks.co.uk
Been this morning, I have a Burstner Elegance 660, Fiat Ducato 2.8.
His place does not look much from the outside, but the workshop is excellent.
They custom make from scratch. They started at 8.30, I wandered up to McDonalds, then walked 10 mins to Wickes, back about 10.00
Van ready done for 10.15 !!!!
Lifetime guarantee, all for £394.80 inc VAT
Got plenty of experience with Motorhomes as they do the local dealers work.
Quoted me for replacing rear Disc's Handbrake shoes and rear pads
£265 +vat
Expected to pay more than that for Disc's only. Going back for that.

David


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Alternatively you could have done what I did when I had the same problem.

After failing to get a replacement quickly and finding out that I would have to remortgage the house to pay for it I did the following.

I bought the standard UK RHD exhaust (for around one quarter of the cost), I got the local garage that does my servicing to move the exhaust brackets around to suit the UK exhaust. Total cost £65 and end of problem as RHD exhausts are available everywhere.

Actually I first decided to go the same route as you as a SS exhaust was actually no more expensive than a replacement mild steel one. The problem was that nobody local could lift my van on a hoist and nobody seems to have a pit these days. :?


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I had a SS exhaust on an old car. Made from scratch from top to bottom and it was brilliant. 

Fortunately I have a transit, so I think most people will stock the stock! 
The new pipes might sound a little fruitier and should give some more go......


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

747 said:


> Alternatively you could have done what I did when I had the same problem.
> 
> After failing to get a replacement quickly and finding out that I would have to remortgage the house to pay for it I did the following.
> 
> ...


My local garage has a 'pit'


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

richardjames said:


> My local garage has a 'pit'


So does mine (saves me a trip to Evesham then :lol: )

The problem is that the SS Exhaust garages did not. :wink:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

My local garage is a pit - that's why I stopped using 'em.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Exhaust*

Top Gear in Bridport have a lift...up to 5ton though....our van is 7.5ton.

The solution....in car park, reverse up onto chocks and the brilliant mechanic worked in the available space! Took a bit longer, but as the exhaust has a lifetime guarantee, it was worth it!

Sundial


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a vortex system fitted. I specified an extra silencer to make the cab quieter. The silencers are hi flow and the vortex has brougjt me a 11% fuel saving over the time I have had it and it pulls a lot better on hills. I started a thread about it some time back. I have had a number of stainless systems on various types of cars in the past and there is a big variation in quality.

I live in Yorkshire but travelled to Essex for the Vortex as my research lead me to make the decision that it was worth travelling for.

Was told that good stainless was not magnetic.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bumped into a mate tonight who has had exhaust problems on his Hymer. he has just ordered a SS one through a local north East chain ...... £450. 8O 

He is not flush with money, is aged 74 and has health problems that will probably curtail his driving before long. He looked proper sick when I told him what I had done.


----------

